# Rolling Cart Brake System



## savage1912 (Mar 9, 2009)

I was reading on the other thread about the work bench and people were commenting on different ways of locking the cart in place to prevent movement. I saw the picture that one gentleman posted (link at bottom) about a metal base that the wheels would be lifted. I was wondering if anyone else has a really good idea how to make something similar to this out of wood preferably something that would allow the cart to be locked in place firmly but very quickly (preferably not having to turn long bolts). Maybe some sort of lever activated brake that would slightly lift the cart or chock the wheels. I have several rolling carts some with locking casters some without but was hoping for a good way to quickly make the cart stationary and was wondering if anyone else has already addressed this problem.

Thanks in advance. 

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/atta...other-table-saw-mobile-bases-v-2-100_1164.jpg


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*The screw down pads are easy to work*

But if you want a quick hold down method, maybe this could be adapted to your cart: http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=96238 
Have you ruled out locking casters? http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=96408 http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=38706
:thumbsup: bill


----------



## savage1912 (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. The toggle clamp is not a bad idea although I don't have any. Harbor is quite a drive for me but need to make a run one of these days.

I haven't ruled out locking casters I just have a handful of non locking ones that I wasn't sure what to do with them. I was hoping for some sort of lift system that would lock my grandfather had a similar system on his band saw but I do not have a picture and I do not remember exactly how it worked. I just remember you pressed a lever with your foot and then rolled it around then released it with your foot and it would be VERY stable.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

savage1912 said:


> Thanks for the reply. The toggle clamp is not a bad idea although I don't have any. Harbor is quite a drive for me but need to make a run one of these days.
> 
> I haven't ruled out locking casters I just have a handful of non locking ones that I wasn't sure what to do with them. I was hoping for some sort of lift system that would lock my grandfather had a similar system on his band saw but I do not have a picture and I do not remember exactly how it worked. I just remember you pressed a lever with your foot and then rolled it around then released it with your foot and it would be VERY stable.


Somewhere (Maybe on NYWS...??) I saw an article that described a hinged block that, when depressed, elevated the casters about 1/4". It was pretty slick. I'm almost sure it was NYWS in an episode where Norm was explaining the many work stations and jigs in the NYWS.
Maybe someone else(with a better memory) saw the episode???


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

I don't know if HD still has there contractor saw on rollers but the system is push peddle it rolls, push release to take it of the casters. It is a good system and it was pretty simple. Go check it out and build your own. Here it is.


----------



## savage1912 (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks Gene it would be good if I could find an archive of the shows. That sounds like what I am looking for.
rrbrown that is very similar I need to find one is person so maybe I can steal an idea from the mechanism itself unfortunately that picture doesn't show too much but the concept is exactly what I am looking for. Thanks for your assistance guys maybe someone has a better picture of something similar?


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

I found the plans for Norm's caster brake. Here's the link http://www.newyankee.com/getproduct.php?0207

Unfortunately, ya gotta buy 'em. Norm needs the money!:thumbsup:


----------



## savage1912 (Mar 9, 2009)

That appears to be exactly what I am looking for. The question now is how much is it worth to me  Thanks again for the feedback. Now if only it were free. I guess I can't have my cake and eat it too.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I searched for mobile tool base*

Found these:http://search.yahoo.com/search?ei=utf-8&fr=slv8-&p=mobile%20tool%20base&type= 
Woodcraft and Rockler have some cool ones.
Here's some free one:
http://www.toolcrib.com/blog/2008/10/06/15-free-mobile-base-plans-put-your-power-tools-on-wheels/
:thumbsup: bill


----------



## savage1912 (Mar 9, 2009)

Woodnthings I think you hit it right on the head. Those two are very reasonable options that will give a very solid base without compromising mobility. Thanks again for all the input.

I think this is the exact one my grandfather had.
http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=22113


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Hwew's another set up for caster brakes.


----------



## savage1912 (Mar 9, 2009)

Another simple but effective design. I am going to have to take a bunch of them and make the ideal system. I need 2 carts in the near future.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

When I put wheels on my table saw I approached it from the other direction. I made stable (legs firmly on the floor) the normal condition. I then mounted two wheels approximately 1/16" off the floor on one side of the saw. Then all I have to do is slightly lift one side of the saw to move it on the wheens. Yes, it does not easily turn corners but moves OK in a straight line.

G


----------

